# Ambleside Aire



## steco1958

Another motor homer recently posted about "Ambleside Aire" in the lake district, I took the liberty to email the department that are looking after the venture.

I have just had a reply and thought it may be of interest to other members on here, I have been granted the ok to publish the email :-

In answer to your enquiry;

The site will be open 365 days of the year. There are 2 areas for camping, either hard standing or grass; dependant on the weather conditions the grass area may be closed if there has been a period of persistent rain (not unusual in this neck of the woods!), but the hardstanding area will still be open during the most severe weather conditions.
There is no time limit on the length of your stay, however, this is a relatively new venture and we are still at the development stage. Consequently we can supply you with plenty of fresh water but to date we have yet to install an elsan toilet disposal point; we are hoping to have this facility in place within the next few weeks. Aside from keeping the place neat and tidy we have no intention of developing the site further; there are no plans for electric hook-up, toilet blocks etc. as this would by necessity involve increasing the charges.
Charges are as follows; vans upto 6 metres long are £6.00/night, vans above 6 metres long are £8.00/night.
Booking by email is the best option, all I require is your registration number and proposed dates of arrival and departure. With this information I can ensure a pitch is kept available for you. The main entrance gate is locked by a combination padlock; on receipt of your booking email I shall supply you with the code for the padlock, which changes periodically. If time does not allow an email exchange I can be contacted on 07708 310986 for access details or information. I am on site at least twice a day to collect payment but this can be sorted out after your arrival.
I trust you will find the above information of some use and I look forward to seeing you in the future.

Regards

Graeme.


----------



## brianamelia

Hi Graeme
Where abouts in Ambleside is this facility
Regards Bri


----------



## steco1958

brianamelia said:


> Hi Graeme
> Where abouts in Ambleside is this facility
> Regards Bri


Graeme is the Council officer in charge of the new "Aire".

this is the original post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-75282-ambleside.html


----------



## brianamelia

I have just called the number supplied, it is behind the park, next to the football field and changing rooms,accessable from the entrance to the ncp carpark before the pitch and put.
Bri


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

brianamelia said:


> I have just called the number supplied, it is behind the park, next to the football field and changing rooms,accessable from the entrance to the ncp carpark before the pitch and put.
> Bri


Is that the same football ground that they allow camping on at certain times of the year (Ambleside Football Club?) If so we have camped on there umpteen times. The kids love the area.

CHEERS


----------



## brianamelia

i think that maybe the rugby field is it right beside the main road and river
bri


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

There is a river runs right around the left hand perimeter of the ground, there is a large hill at the far end of the field and to the right of it is a Church Yard / Crazy Golf.


----------



## Telbell

Thanks steco

....and don't forget to write and thank them when you've visited!

BTW- anyone put it on database yet?


----------



## pippin

Just checked - it is not yet in the database.


----------



## Broom

Hi All

Just been looking for it on Google Earth, think I found it. Cars are parked on it on GE

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Jezport

We visited Ambleside and spent 3 nights on the Aire.

We found the location easy to access and very clean with no litter. The location is perfect for anyone wanting to visit the area, wether you want to do some serious walking, go on a gentle stroll, cycle or visit the shops.

The site is pretty much level and most of it is hard standing on limestone gravel (not concrete). There is water and an elsan point.

There is a playground (a decent one) in the park next door. There is mini golf, crazy golf, and tennis courts very close by.

I chatted with Graham, the site manager who is a motorhomer himself. He stays on the site. if yo need any advice he can be contacted by phone if he is not on site.

Baring in mind that local parking costs £1.40 per hour and the perfect location of the site I dont think anyone can say that the charges are anything but a real bargain. 

The Aire is privatly owned not council owned as mentioned earlier.

We will be visiting this Aire again and I can offer my valeting services from this site if anyone requires.


----------



## Bimobil

I can confirm what Jezport says, because I was in the van next to him!!! ( Hi Jezport    )

It is a fantastic place to stay, and very peaceful at night.

I can also confirm you can empty you WC there also.

We are now at castlerigg for a couple of days, so if anyone is around, come and say hi  


It also has free wi-fi.

Darren.


----------



## ActiveCampers

Any GPS co-ords?

Sounds excellent!


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Well it's good to see Graeme's managed to get the Elsan point sorted out - when we were there a couple of weeks ago the tank was there, but he was having problems getting it sunk in as the mini digger had hit some subterranean ironwork!

That's it now as well, he's no plans to add any facilities/EHU's etc, & it is only for campervans etc, i.e. no tuggers

I think it's a brilliant spot, the only problem is that a few too many people are now talking about it!!

SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH, everyone will want to go there!

_Edit: Sorry AC I don't do GPS but OS ref is NY 373 042_


----------



## Fatalhud

Hi Does anyone know how many pitches are available

Alan H


----------



## Jezport

Fatalhud said:


> Hi Does anyone know how many pitches are available
> 
> Alan H


15


----------



## Bimobil

The tank has not been sunk for the WC yet, but there is a manhole lifted, with a wheelie bin without a bottom, stuck in it to provide a temporary solution till the septic tank thing is sunk,

Long drop and does the job


----------



## Bimobil

The tank has not been sunk for the WC yet, but there is a manhole lifted, with a wheelie bin without a bottom, stuck in it to provide a temporary solution till the septic tank thing is sunk,

Long drop and does the job


----------



## gofer

*ambleside*

can give you post code for the aire at ambleside it is LA22 0EE
if you put the post code up on google earth you can see the sign 
on the side of the road.


----------



## Jezport

Heres a photo of our van on the aire, note the levelling blocks made us 100% level but we could have managed without them.
You can see that the ground is hard.


----------



## rugbyken

according to multimap that postcode puts me on the mali/algerian border !! bound to be something else i'm doing wrong,
millers field ambleside cumbria brings me here N 54.42957 W 2.96818 is this it??


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

You are there (almost), the following co-ordinates should be in the actual aire +54° 25' 46.84", -2° 58' 3.15"


----------



## mr2

steco1958 said:


> Another motor homer recently posted about "Ambleside Aire" in the lake district, I took the liberty to email the department that are looking after the venture.
> 
> I have just had a reply and thought it may be of interest to other members on here, I have been granted the ok to publish the email :-
> 
> In answer to your enquiry;
> 
> The site will be open 365 days of the year. There are 2 areas for camping, either hard standing or grass; dependant on the weather conditions the grass area may be closed if there has been a period of persistent rain (not unusual in this neck of the woods!), but the hardstanding area will still be open during the most severe weather conditions.
> There is no time limit on the length of your stay, however, this is a relatively new venture and we are still at the development stage. Consequently we can supply you with plenty of fresh water but to date we have yet to install an elsan toilet disposal point; we are hoping to have this facility in place within the next few weeks. Aside from keeping the place neat and tidy we have no intention of developing the site further; there are no plans for electric hook-up, toilet blocks etc. as this would by necessity involve increasing the charges.
> Charges are as follows; vans upto 6 metres long are £6.00/night, vans above 6 metres long are £8.00/night.
> Booking by email is the best option, all I require is your registration number and proposed dates of arrival and departure. With this information I can ensure a pitch is kept available for you. The main entrance gate is locked by a combination padlock; on receipt of your booking email I shall supply you with the code for the padlock, which changes periodically. If time does not allow an email exchange I can be contacted on 07708 310986 for access details or information. I am on site at least twice a day to collect payment but this can be sorted out after your arrival.
> I trust you will find the above information of some use and I look forward to seeing you in the future.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graeme.


Hardly an "Aire"- never had to book an aire. More like a CL/CS with limited facilities.


----------

